# How'd you select your username?



## Greg (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm not that creative, I guess... :roll:


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2005)

My initials...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2005)

Habit. 10 years ago when I set up a Yahoo account, I wanted something that didn't have a zillion numbers after it, so I picked up the Audubon Field Guide to North American Insects, flipped through until I found a cool one, and bing- ctenidae is the genus name for Wandering Spiders. Been my login for everything ever since. Only one around, as far as I know.


----------



## Max (Aug 31, 2005)

LOL...that's cool.  Until today I always thought you were E. Nidae from Connecticut!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2005)

There have been many interpretations- lots of people have tried to figure out what the C-10 Idea is.


----------



## hammer (Aug 31, 2005)

My last name.


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 31, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> LOL...that's cool.  Until today I always thought you were E. Nidae from Connecticut!


At first I thought it was "CT any day", thinking you were some freak from Boston with an odd fettish for all things Connecticut.   :roll: 

Mine comes from a mix up with the uniform company at work.  My boss must have just given them my first name, and Uni-1st just tacked Smith on the end.  The "smitty" nickname only stuck for a while at work, so I figured I'd keep it alive on the good ol' WWW.  The 77 is the number of my favorite (now former and retired) Boston Bruins player.

Now you know....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine's not very original either, but I'm not gonna tell how I came up with it... 



			
				hammer said:
			
		

> My last name.



Are you M.C. Hammer? 8)


----------



## nekgirl (Aug 31, 2005)

Girl, live in the NEK (Northeast Kingdom, VT)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 31, 2005)

My two biggest fears in life is drowning (thats why I became a lifeguard) and farting in yoga class.  I take a lot of Beano before I exercise.  It was a user name I've had for a long time, so it just stuck.  If I could change it now, I probably would.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 31, 2005)

my initials, first used it when i was in 5th.  The numbers are there because awf wasnt available on AOL, kinda wished i just cut the stupid numbers off when i didnt need them...


----------



## Brettski (Aug 31, 2005)

Street Hockey....

I wasn't very good, so they used to give me a hard time....so they called me Brettski (ie Gretsky)..I guess because I was very...ummm enthusiastic...this is all before I started to ski

I am a much better (ICE) hockey player now....much better...(OK, maybe a little slower)

EDIT: Which was a LONG time ago...it has since been reduced to just "ski"


----------



## Stephen (Aug 31, 2005)

One when I was a kid, I put my foot down on a chicken.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 31, 2005)

College nickname


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm a fan of Clint Eastwood movies. Whiteface is in the High Peaks of the ADKs. 

High Planes Drifter - took out Planes and put in Peaks.


----------



## noski (Aug 31, 2005)

Pretty obvious, or at least I thought so until someone thought I was a snowboarder living in the MRV. And, no, I don't prefer skiing at Mt Ellen (aka Sugarbush North). If you ever see me on skis it will only be because I had stayed at a Holiday Inn Express. I am, however, a good FOS (friend of skiing).


----------



## hammer (Aug 31, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Mine's not very original either, but I'm not gonna tell how I came up with it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope...but it's not the first time I've been asked.  :wink:


----------



## Paul (Aug 31, 2005)

None of you would ever believe it...


----------



## pedxing (Aug 31, 2005)

Because I look just like the guy on the sign!

(Actually it's my trail name, and that's another story)


----------



## Brettski (Aug 31, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Whiteface is in the High Peaks of the ADKs.



Whiteface is more than that...it's the highest vert in the east...ok, let's not discuss long run outs....kmart can make 6 trails out of 1....


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 31, 2005)

It's a two parter.
Silent  -->  It's part of an old trailname,  affirmed by many I hike with that comment I have nothing much to say.
Cal --> is short for Calvin, from one of my favorite comics strips,  Calvin and Hobbes.  

I had Cal first but just needed something different to stick it with.


----------



## noski (Aug 31, 2005)

*SilentCal*



			
				SilentCal said:
			
		

> It's a two parter.
> Silent  -->  It's part of an old trailname,  affirmed by many I hike with that comment I have nothing much to say.
> Cal --> is short for Calvin, from one of my favorite comics strips,  Calvin and Hobbes.
> 
> I had Cal first but just needed something different to stick it with.


And here I thought you were paying homage to Vermont's own Calvin Coolidge, aka Silent Cal.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 31, 2005)

I used to be into drum corps. In college I needed a machine name for the network so I took the initials of two of my favorite corps at the time, Cadets of Bergen County and Blue Devils...

I wish I had picked something that you could just say easily without having to spell it out... oh well


----------



## cantdog (Aug 31, 2005)

Had to think of a good handle that was available when I quit ttlc.net and got a MediaOne email address.  It's also a good conversation piece.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 31, 2005)

noski-  Yeah I've heard that a lot and only thought of it after I created the name.   There is a Calvin Coolidge Bridge not too far from where I live and he started his politcal career in a town just north of me.  Just a weird circumstance.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 31, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> I used to be into drum corps. In college I needed a machine name for the network so I took the initials of two of my favorite corps at the time, Cadets of Bergen County and Blue Devils...
> 
> I wish I had picked something that you could just say easily without having to spell it out... oh well


word!  i was in the 'saders from 95-98.  been completely out of the activity since though, but it was a good time while it lasted.

regarding my handle, i needed a handle in college when playing online gaming back in 97 or so.  favorite multiplayer game back then was C&C red alert in which one of the most powerful weapons is the tesla coil.  that was half a name, then i looked out my window and gazed upon the merrimack river which i always had seemed to remain near up until i graduated.  switched the o to a zero because that was a geeky thing to do.  thus, a strange name folks have puzzled over for years.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 31, 2005)

simple.  gotta ski


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> regarding my handle, i needed a handle in college when playing online gaming back in 97 or so.  favorite multiplayer game back then was C&C red alert in which one of the most powerful weapons is the tesla coil.  that was half a name, then i looked out my window and gazed upon the merrimack river which i always had seemed to remain near up until i graduated.  switched the o to a zero because that was a geeky thing to do.  thus, a strange name folks have puzzled over for years.


So _that's_ it? I've known you as "riverc0il" for over four years and _that's_ the explanation? Slightly anticlimactic...


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 31, 2005)

:lol:

well, i was hoping there was more behind "Greg" but we can't all have great stories behind our user names


----------



## teachski (Aug 31, 2005)

My profession and what I wish I could do instead of working.

teach - I have been a teacher since 1983
ski - I have been skiing since 1966

My website address probably should have been ALBAS.com for A Look Back At Skiing, though.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> My website address probably should have been ALBAS.com for A Look Back At Skiing, though.



If it makes you feel better, that domain has been owned by a guy in Canada since 1998


----------



## TenPeaks (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't get to hike as often as I'd like so when I was completing the NH 48 4,000 footer list I set a goal to hike 10 peaks a year. That way I'd be done in 5 years.

Now that I'm done with that list, I just try to get out and hike any old 10 peaks a year. Every year I exceed that goal.


----------



## Max (Sep 1, 2005)

Nickname...nice to avoid the confusion between me and Dad (Jr vs Sr).

I combined it with Max Power when Homer Simpson declared he was changing his name ("Got it off a hair dryer") and started using it in my email addy.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 1, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> I combined it with Max Power when Homer Simpson declared he was changing his name ("Got it off a hair dryer") and started using it in my email addy.


"Max Power, he's the man whose name you'd love to touch! But you mustn't touch!"
classic


----------



## skijay (Sep 1, 2005)

Since my dad's side of the family is from the Northeast Kingdom & Townships (Canada), I spent a lot of time at my grandmother's house in Derby Line (VT).  I spent almost all of my summers until I was 17 up there and then from 18 to 21 a few weeks each summer.  

There is not a lot to do up there and when I got my driver's license I did a lot of driving.  I used to go to Jay at least twice a week and used the pool.  I have been on that tram many, many times during the summer.  I have always been infatuated with Jay Peak even as a little kid as I used to love it when my parents took me there.  I have skied there several times, although not as much as I used to.  From my aunt's old house in Newport, you can see Jay & back of Owl's Head.  

I picked skijay because I love to ski and I love Jay Peak.  skijaypeak sounds like an ad, so it is just skijay.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Sep 2, 2005)

*Name?*

My cousin and I have exactly the same names (first and last). So, since he was born and lived in Salzburg Austria, and I was born in the province of Tirol, Austria, they referred to him as "Salzburger Peter" and to me as "Tiroler Peter."


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 2, 2005)

NHpowderhound is 'cause I'm from Texas, I own a baby powder factory and my sons mother is a female dog.
Ye-haw!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 2, 2005)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> NHpowderhound is 'cause I'm from Texas, I own a baby powder factory and my sons mother is a female dog.
> Ye-haw!
> ((*
> *))NHPH



:lol: Good one hound.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2005)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> NHpowderhound is 'cause I'm from Texas, I own a baby powder factory and my sons mother is a female dog.
> Ye-haw!
> ((*
> *))NHPH



:lol: Thats exactly what I thought your name meant!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 5, 2005)

um....dunno

 :lol:


----------



## tjd (Sep 16, 2005)

My initials....seems to be a common thing here!


----------



## zowi420 (Sep 16, 2005)

Very interesting, indeed!
Isn't a "cantdog" a tool to move logs? Like a peavy?
I thought ga2ski was gay to ski.  Then I realized on my own, that it was a short "A".  SORRY, Gotta-ski!  I'm kinda slow!
I thought River Coil worked at the River Oil Company.  
I was way off on all these!
Mine's easy....Zowi is my name, Zowie, and 4/20 is my birthday, April 20th, which, as some of you may know, is a national holiday!


----------



## JimG. (Sep 16, 2005)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> Very interesting, indeed!
> Isn't a "cantdog" a tool to move logs? Like a peavy?
> I thought ga2ski was gay to ski.  Then I realized on my own, that it was a short "A".  SORRY, Gotta-ski!  I'm kinda slow!
> I thought River Coil worked at the River Oil Company.
> ...



Ouch! This post makes me realize I like you Zowie.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## zowi420 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks, I think?


----------



## Snowflower (Sep 16, 2005)

All the variations of Sugarloaf were already taken by the time I started posting in chat rooms, so instead I used the name of our condo complex at Sugarloaf.  The advantages are that it's pronounceable, but different enough that I've been able to use the same name in every chatroom.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My first and last initials (kc), and then I'm a diehard Yankees fan (yanks) and then I just threw a number at the end.


----------



## severine (Sep 23, 2005)

This is going to sound REALLY bad.  I had been using Day-Dreamer for years, but I was in my early twenties and decided it was time to move on.  Always liked French stuff, and even some French films.  My name comes from the main character in "Belle du Jour"... the story of an upper-class bored housewife who becomes a callgirl by day while hubby is off at work.     I didn't pick it because of the character... I just liked the name!  Honest!!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2005)

severine said:
			
		

> the story of an upper-class bored housewife who becomes a callgirl by day while hubby is off at work.     I didn't pick it because of the character... I just liked the name!  Honest!!!


Brian - get your @$$ home now!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2005)

severine said:
			
		

> This is going to sound REALLY bad.  I had been using Day-Dreamer for years, but I was in my early twenties and decided it was time to move on.  Always liked French stuff, and even some French films.  My name comes from the main character in "Belle du Jour"... the story of an upper-class bored housewife who becomes a callgirl by day while hubby is off at work.     I didn't pick it because of the character... I just liked the name!  Honest!!!



Sure... The truth comes out!! :angry:


----------



## severine (Sep 23, 2005)

I knew this would be trouble.  :roll:  I could have just as easily picked a name out of my high school French textbook, but I just HAD to pick that one!  :wink:


----------



## severine (Sep 23, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Sure... The truth comes out!! :angry:



That's right!  I don't actually go to work at City Hall every day... it's all a ruse!  And THAT'S why I encourage you so much to work late, too! 

Must also be why Margaret doesn't look like either one of us, right?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2005)

severine said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it...  I think you need to start charging more!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello, Nurse!


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 23, 2005)

My nickname "Chile" comes from the little lunch counter restaurant I worked at in college.  From about 1976 - 1983, Chile Franks was a chili joint a block away from the Albany State dorms, whose cafeterias were world-renowned for inedible food presented in a cold, miserable setting.  Chile Franks was run by a former Albany State prof named Frank (hence the name) who had lost his job when his depatrtment was axed, and the home-made food he and his daughters (Chile Janet and Chile Alicia) served was a cheap, welcome alternative to the cafeterias. And I don't know why he insisted on spelling it like the country and not the food, but that's the way it was.  I worked there for 3 semesters and got the name Chile Billy hung on me by the regulars, and it stuck.  To this day, my oldest friends simply call me "Chile".  Having lived in Mass since 1987, that just completes the name.


----------



## Marc (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, after I took a few online surveys, conducted a door to door, consulted a Zogby poll, used some voodoo, performed a few small animal sacrifices, conducted focus groups, hired my own marketing executive, and threw spaghetti at the wall I arrived at...








my first name.


Yeah, I was just as creative as Greg was.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 23, 2005)

You got any of that spaghetti left over?


----------



## Brettski (Sep 23, 2005)

OK, time order that one up
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...1/102-8949345-0599304?v=glance&s=dvd&n=507846


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 23, 2005)

Can I borrow that when you're done? Yowza. She's not too hard to look at, is she?

Warning- GIS for Catherine Deneuve will produce some NSFW results.


----------



## Brettski (Sep 26, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Warning- GIS for Catherine Deneuve will produce some NSFW results.



OK, what does that mean?


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> ctenidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NSFW = *N*ot *S*afe *F*or *W*ork


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 26, 2005)

And, GIS= Google Image Search.

(Too lazy to bold the first letters)


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 26, 2005)

My first day of skiing at Sugarloaf was on December 23rd, 1989. Since Sugarloafers tend to be proud of the "I've been a Sugarloafer since" stuff, my username is loafer89.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 6, 2008)

*BUMP*

I've heard Wildcat referred to in a derogatory way as Mildcat. I've always liked Wildcat and I usually ski pretty mellow so I made my username Mildcat. 

Now this is a good thread to bump!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 6, 2008)

A long time ago, in a galaxy far far.... no wait not that,... before Yahoo Groups, when it was One List, I belonged to a Vintage Volkswagen list. I restored and drove VW bugs, still have a 74 superbeetle in my garage. My first user name was Beetlenut, sort of after Beetle Juice in the movie, but more VW related. And now you know the rest of the story!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 6, 2008)

I adopted this from the name of a now-defunct trail at Stowe.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 6, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I adopted this from the name of a now-defunct trail at Stowe.



for real?

was it renamed or no longer on the map?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> for real?
> 
> was it renamed or no longer on the map?



No longer....it was near Lord. Disappeared from the map about the same time as T-Line.

Ran from top of the double to top of the T-bar.

http://www.teachski.com/brochures/Stowe/stowe8485.htm


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 6, 2008)

Bummer DrSkimeister.  I hate to think that I miss out on something when I go to Stowe.  Now I'll always wonder.

My first Mt bike was a Trek, and my first message board was for a Motorcycle Club where I was an officer. 
I was too lazy to pick another when I registered on Epic.
SnowHot, which I use on other ski forums, was chosen by a couple of the guys who moderate with me on Epic.
Not much of a story, eh?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 6, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I thought you was going to say trickchick was already taken so you went with trek instead..


Ha!
I thought you were GSS's dad, in hiding, and didn't want Grilled Geezer Steeze. 
Trek ducking.......NOW!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 7, 2008)

Back a long time ago I was on a ice hockey team, called the Dutchess Hawks.  So we have the team name, and slap *shot* and my #99.  I used this as my AOL instant messenger name.  When I started using internet forums I just used my AIM name, and now I keep it going.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2008)

wa = Wachusett my base hill now.
loaf = Sugarloaf where I grew up skiing.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 7, 2008)

because I do.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 7, 2008)

It's my profession.  I fly the EMB-145 - Embraer Regional Jet, also known as the ERJ-145.  The CA is for captain.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

When I picking my AOL instant messenger screen name years ago everything short was taken so I just threw a letter and a number before my name.


----------



## Terry (Jul 7, 2008)

I just got real creative like Greg and used my name.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 7, 2008)

After a delicious salad with some fresh crumpled cheese and quite a few glasses of red wine i was praising  its attributes and the way the name flowed smoothly from my lips - say it... gor-gon ZO-LA! I thought wow this is the cheese with the steeze and would make a fine screen name being that blue mountain is my home mountain. Since the mountains a little cheesy anyway i used it when i signed up here. I'm mbike and mbike-ski on some other boards, bikevmb/cycle-cny/mtbr/pasr, which is my name with a nasal infection....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh no GSS's Dad is a lot older than me .. my sons are the opposite of GSS ..



How are your sons the opposite of me???  They have a boring life and never ski???  My Dad is 60..


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How are your sons the opposite of me???



They're probably not mentally ill.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 7, 2008)

Warp--------------------- Bcuz i luv to ski  fast  
and  Ya got to believe daddy is a freakin no brainer  since i'm freakin older than Dirt and who is yo daddy ??


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 7, 2008)

Camp Gottagopee is the name of our hunting camp----just kinda like it


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine is kind of obvious...


----------



## hardline (Jul 7, 2008)

mine comes from my dj name. i have had it for 15 years or so


----------



## krisskis (Jul 7, 2008)

My name is Kristine and i ski...im so boring.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 7, 2008)

yea..  me and chuck norris went on a trip to nam to try to find the remaining pows...and well I guess the name just stuck with me

steve


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> mine comes from my dj name. i have had it for 15 years or so



lol, I always thought it had something to do with taking a hard line on the slopes.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 7, 2008)

two knee surgeries.


----------



## hardline (Jul 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> lol, I always thought it had something to do with taking a hard line on the slopes.



it  has always fit my personality and tastes. while i will occasionally do some pretty hairy lines. i have mellowed a bit in recent years. my body would eventualy just break.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

Lack of imagination for me. Mogul=Moe ghoul.


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Lack of imagination for me. Mogul=Moe ghoul.



I actually thought it was pretty clever.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 8, 2008)

Cause I'm *From* the *N*orth*E*ast *K*ingdom of Vermont 
Pretty exciting eh? :roll:


----------



## mondeo (Jul 8, 2008)

From the Ford Mondeo (sold in Europe,) which was the base platform for the Ford Contour, Mercury Mystique, and Mercury Cougar ('99-'02.) My first car was an '99 Cougar.

My other screename that I commonly use is marimvibe, or some variation thereof. Marim -> marimba, vibe ->vibes.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 8, 2008)

What I like in the inner construction of my skis.


----------



## frozencorn (Jul 9, 2008)

I like to eat frozen corn. What else?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm always grilling up steeze on my skeeze..grilled steeze sounds like grilled cheese and of course I added sandwich...I like being called GSS as well..I thought up the name when I was skiing,


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 9, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> After a delicious salad with some fresh crumpled cheese and quite a few glasses of red wine i was praising  its attributes and the way the name flowed smoothly from my lips - say it... gor-gon ZO-LA! I thought wow this is the cheese with the steeze and would make a fine screen name being that blue mountain is my home mountain. Since the mountains a little cheesy anyway i used it when i signed up here. I'm mbike and mbike-ski on some other boards, bikevmb/cycle-cny/mtbr/pasr, which is my name with a nasal infection....


Poetic appreciation for a fine cheese, with a touch of home pride. I can dig it.


----------



## Nick (Feb 24, 2012)

I followed in Greg's footsteps, figured it makes it easier to remember me. Almost every other forum on the planet I'm usually "Parafly"


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nickname I got at work when people found out I'm also a licensed captain (some called me boat for short). The 1 is because the name was already taken on some sites. 

And you probably thought it had something to do with that western ski resort.


----------



## Nick (Feb 24, 2012)

I want to hear about bdfreetuna's name


----------



## Nick (Feb 24, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Nickname I got at work when people found out I'm also a licensed captain (some called me boat for short). The 1 is because the name was already taken on some sites.
> 
> And you probably thought it had something to do with that western ski resort.



Yeah, I def thought it had to do with Steamboat


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nick said:


> I followed in Greg's footsteps, figured it makes it easier to remember me. Almost every other forum on the planet I'm usually "Parafly"



So let's here the story behind Parafly.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2012)

Kind of easy for me(Scott)


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Kind of easy for me(Scott)



Whats the "y" for?


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> So let's here the story behind Parafly.



I have a paraglider and used to do a lot of paragliding. So it was a combination of para(glide) and flying ... parafly ....


----------



## darent (Feb 26, 2012)

used my e-mail, funny my friends call me drewski,never thought of using that


----------



## Puck it (Feb 26, 2012)

Ah, Puck it!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2012)

I didn't, my parents did.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, obviously I most ride at Cannon.  But "Cannonball" is so much more:

- Carl Kearney Spackler's drink of choice
- The most distinguished group of scofflaws and degenerates ever gathered together in one place
- The Bong in This Reggae Song
- The peaks
- It's not hard to fall
- Iron Balls 
- Human Projectile
- Mercy, Mercy, Mercy

It's a word that never fails to make me smile


----------



## Abubob (Feb 29, 2012)

This thread is most educational. Should be required AZ reading.

My name started when the company I worked for required us to wear smocks. When they asked me what name to put on the label I merely said, "Bob'll do." One of the guys in the room practically fell on the floor laughing. I added Abu because it sounded even funnier. Around that same time my brother and I would goof on my Dad by leaving conference call messages on his answering machine with interviews with the very unknowledgeable Dr. Sheik Abu Bobby.

Besides, Ski Pope sounds too pretentious and I'm not THAT old.


----------

